# Need 10% Nitric Acid to 68%



## talalstuvs (Jun 1, 2011)

I have 68 % nitirc i want 10% of Nitric Acid what would be it's ration and calculation to add water? waiting for urs reply.


----------



## nch (Jun 1, 2011)

I belive you can use the density tabel from link below : 

You olso have a calculator on top of the page.

http://www.handymath.com/cgi-bin/nitrictble2.cgi?submit=Entry


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 1, 2011)

One of those simple, but confusing, math problems. An involved equation could surely be derived for this but, instead, here is a fairly straightforward logical method (assuming I didn't get confused).

According to the chart in the link above, using a temp of 20C:
1 ml of 68% HNO3 weighs 1.4048 grams
1 ml of 10% HNO3 weighs 1.0543 grams

Therefore:
1 liter of 68% weighs 1404.8 g
1 liter of 10% weighs 1054.3 g

Therefore:
1 liter of 68% contains 1404.8 x .68 = 955.3 g of HNO3
1 liter of 10% contains 1054.3 x .10 = 105.4 g of HNO3

Therefore:
To make up 1 liter of 10%, it will take (105.4/955.3) x 1000 = 110 ml of 68% HNO3 + 890 ml of distilled water.


----------



## Fournines (Jun 1, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> One of those simple, but confusing, math problems. An involved equation could surely be derived for this but, instead, here is a fairly straightforward logical method (assuming I didn't get confused).
> 
> According to the chart in the link above, using a temp of 20C:
> 1 ml of 68% HNO3 weighs 1.4048 grams
> ...



They put questions like this all over the GMATS - I hated them.


----------



## Photobacterium (Dec 30, 2011)

I want to determine the concentration of my HNO3 - so I went looking for the info here at GRF & on the WWW.

Because web sites do go off-line and the information is very useful, I am re-posting some of it here. If that is bad form/ etiquette *in this instance *please let me know.

Also, starting at 64% in the left-most column (HNO3/nitric acid concentration), that 1.4078 belongs in the 5 degree C column - the formatting gets slightly garbled in translation.

In the 65% column, 1.4128 is in the 5% column. In the 100% column, 1.5402 is in the 5% column. etc.

Key-words ~ Nitric Acid Concentration, Density, Specific Gravity -

Nitric Acid Solutions in Water
Temperature in degrees Centigrade (°C)
0°C	5°C	10°C	15°C	20°C	25°C	30°C	40°C	50°C	60°C	80°C	100°C
Concentration (% Weight)	Density (kg/L)
1	1.0058	1.00572	1.00534	1.00464	1.00364	1.00241	1.0009	0.9973	0.9931	0.9882	0.9767	0.9632
2	1.0117	1.01149	1.01099	1.01018	1.00909	1.00778	1.0061	1.0025	0.9982	0.9932	0.9816	0.9681
3	1.0176	1.0173	1.01668	1.01576	1.01457	1.01318	1.0114	1.0077	1.0033	0.9982	0.9865	0.973
4	1.0236	1.02315	1.0224	1.02137	1.02008	1.01861	1.0168	1.0129	1.0084	1.0033	0.9915	0.9779
5	1.0296	1.02904	1.02816	1.02702	1.02563	1.02408	1.0222	1.0182	1.0136	1.0084	0.9965	0.9829
6	1.0357	1.03497	1.03397	1.03272	1.03122	1.02958	1.0277	1.0235	1.0188	1.0136	1.0015	0.9879
7	1.0418	1.041	1.0399	1.0385	1.0369	1.0352	1.0333	1.0289	1.0241	1.0188	1.0066	0.9929
8	1.048	1.0471	1.0458	1.0443	1.0427	1.0409	1.0389	1.0344	1.0295	1.0241	1.0117	0.998
9	1.0543	1.0532	1.0518	1.0502	1.0485	1.0466	1.0446	1.0399	1.0349	1.0294	1.0169	1.0032
10	1.0606	1.0594	1.0578	1.0561	1.0543	1.0523	1.0503	1.0455	1.0403	1.0347	1.0221	1.0083
11	1.0669	1.0656	1.0639	1.0621	1.0602	1.0581	1.056	1.0511	1.0458	1.0401	1.0273	1.0134
12	1.0733	1.0718	1.07	1.0681	1.0661	1.064	1.0618	1.0567	1.0513	1.0455	1.0326	1.0186
13	1.0797	1.0781	1.0762	1.0742	1.0721	1.0699	1.0676	1.0624	1.0568	1.0509	1.0379	1.0238
14	1.0862	1.0845	1.0824	1.0803	1.0781	1.0758	1.0735	1.0681	1.0624	1.0564	1.0432	1.0289
15	1.0927	1.0909	1.0887	1.0865	1.0842	1.0818	1.0794	1.0739	1.068	1.0619	1.0485	1.0341
16	1.0992	1.0973	1.095	1.0927	1.0903	1.0879	1.0854	1.0797	1.0737	1.0675	1.0538	1.0393
17	1.1057	1.1038	1.1014	1.0989	1.0964	1.094	1.0914	1.0855	1.0794	1.0731	1.0592	1.0444
18	1.1123	1.1103	1.1078	1.1052	1.1026	1.1001	1.0974	1.0913	1.0851	1.0787	1.0646	1.0496
19	1.1189	1.1168	1.1142	1.1115	1.1088	1.1062	1.1034	1.0972	1.0908	1.0843	1.07	1.0547
20	1.1255	1.1234	1.1206	1.1178	1.115	1.1123	1.1094	1.1031	1.0966	1.0899	1.0754	1.0598
21	1.1322	1.13	1.1271	1.1242	1.1213	1.1185	1.1155	1.109	1.1024	1.0956	1.0808	1.065
22	1.1389	1.1366	1.1336	1.1306	1.1276	1.1247	1.1217	1.115	1.1083	1.1013	1.0862	1.0701
23	1.1457	1.1433	1.1402	1.1371	1.134	1.131	1.128	1.121	1.1142	1.107	1.0917	1.0753
24	1.1525	1.1501	1.1469	1.1437	1.1404	1.1374	1.1343	1.1271	1.1201	1.1127	1.0972	1.0805
25	1.1594	1.1569	1.1536	1.1503	1.1469	1.1438	1.1406	1.1332	1.126	1.1185	1.1027	1.0857
26	1.1663	1.1638	1.1603	1.1569	1.1534	1.1502	1.1469	1.1394	1.132	1.1244	1.1083	1.091
27	1.1733	1.1707	1.167	1.1635	1.16	1.1566	1.1533	1.1456	1.1381	1.1303	1.1139	1.0963
28	1.1803	1.1777	1.1738	1.1702	1.1666	1.1631	1.1597	1.1519	1.1442	1.1362	1.1195	1.1016
29	1.1874	1.1847	1.1807	1.177	1.1733	1.1697	1.1662	1.1582	1.1503	1.1422	1.1251	1.1069
30	1.1945	1.1917	1.1876	1.1838	1.18	1.1763	1.1727	1.1645	1.1564	1.1482	1.1307	1.1122
31	1.2016	1.1988	1.1945	1.1906	1.1867	1.1829	1.1792	1.1708	1.1625	1.1542	1.1363	1.1175
32	1.2088	1.2059	1.2014	1.1974	1.1934	1.1896	1.1857	1.1772	1.1687	1.1602	1.1419	1.1228
33	1.216	1.2131	1.2084	1.2043	1.2002	1.1963	1.1922	1.1836	1.1749	1.1662	1.1476	1.1281
34	1.2233	1.2203	1.2155	1.2113	1.2071	1.203	1.1988	1.1901	1.1812	1.1723	1.1533	1.1335
35	1.2306	1.2275	1.2227	1.2183	1.214	1.2098	1.2055	1.1966	1.1876	1.1784	1.1591	1.139
36	1.2375	1.2344	1.294	1.2249	1.2205	1.2163	1.2119	1.2028	1.1936	1.1842	1.1645	1.144
37	1.2444	1.2412	1.2361	1.2315	1.227	1.2227	1.2182	1.2089	1.1995	1.1899	1.1699	1.149
38	1.2513	1.2479	1.2428	1.2381	1.2335	1.2291	1.2245	1.215	1.2054	1.1956	1.1752	1.154
39	1.2581	1.2546	1.2494	1.2446	1.2399	1.2354	1.2308	1.221	1.2112	1.2013	1.1805	1.1589
40	1.2649	1.2613	1.256	1.2511	1.2463	1.2417	1.237	1.227	1.217	1.2069	1.1858	1.1638
41	1.2717	1.268	1.2626	1.2576	1.2527	1.248	1.2432	1.233	1.2229	1.2126	1.1911	1.1687
42	1.2786	1.2747	1.2692	1.2641	1.2591	1.2543	1.2494	1.239	1.2287	1.2182	1.1963	1.1735
43	1.2854	1.2814	1.2758	1.2706	1.2655	1.2606	1.2556	1.245	1.2345	1.2238	1.2015	1.1783
44	1.2922	1.288	1.2824	1.2771	1.2719	1.2669	1.2618	1.251	1.2403	1.2294	1.2067	1.1831
45	1.299	1.2947	1.289	1.2836	1.2783	1.2732	1.268	1.257	1.2461	1.235	1.2119	1.1879
46	1.3058	1.3014	1.2955	1.2901	1.2847	1.2795	1.2742	1.263	1.2519	1.2406	1.2171	1.1927
47	1.3126	1.308	1.3021	1.2966	1.2911	1.2858	1.2804	1.269	1.2577	1.2462	1.2223	1.1976
48	1.3194	1.3147	1.3087	1.3031	1.2975	1.2921	1.2867	1.275	1.2635	1.2518	1.2275	1.2024
49	1.3263	1.3214	1.3153	1.3096	1.304	1.2984	1.2929	1.2811	1.2693	1.2575	1.2328	1.2073
50	1.3327	1.3277	1.3215	1.3157	1.31	1.3043	1.2987	1.2867	1.2748	1.2628	1.2377	1.2118
51	1.3391	1.3339	1.3277	1.3218	1.316	1.3102	1.3045	1.2923	1.2802	1.268	1.2425	1.2163
52	1.3454	1.3401	1.3338	1.3278	1.3219	1.316	1.3102	1.2978	1.2856	1.2731	1.2473	1.2208
53	1.3517	1.3462	1.3399	1.3338	1.3278	1.3218	1.3159	1.3033	1.2909	1.2782	1.2521	1.2252
54	1.3579	1.3523	1.3459	1.3397	1.3336	1.3275	1.3215	1.3087	1.2961	1.2833	1.2568	1.2296
55	1.364	1.3583	1.3518	1.3455	1.3393	1.3331	1.327	1.3141	1.3013	1.2883	1.2615	1.2339
56	1.37	1.3642	1.3576	1.3512	1.3449	1.3386	1.3324	1.3194	1.3064	1.2932	1.2661	1.2382
57	1.3759	1.37	1.3634	1.3569	1.3505	1.3441	1.3377	1.3246	1.3114	1.2981	1.2706	1.2424
58	1.3818	1.3757	1.3691	1.3625	1.356	1.3495	1.343	1.3298	1.3164	1.3029	1.2751	1.2466
59	1.3875	1.3813	1.3747	1.368	1.3614	1.3548	1.3482	1.3348	1.3213	1.3077	1.2795	1.2507
60	1.3931	1.3868	1.3801	1.3734	1.3667	1.36	1.3533	1.3398	1.3261	1.3124	1.2839	1.2547
61	1.3986	1.3922	1.3855	1.3787	1.3719	1.3651	1.3583	1.3447	1.3308	1.3169	1.2881	1.2587
62	1.4039	1.3975	1.3907	1.3838	1.3769	1.37	1.3632	1.3494	1.3354	1.3213	1.2922	1.2625
63	1.4091	1.4027	1.3958	1.3888	1.3818	1.3748	1.3679	1.354	1.3398	1.3255	1.2962	1.2661
64 1.4078	1.4007	1.3936	1.3866	1.3795	1.3725 
65 1.4128	1.4055	1.3984	1.3913	1.3841	1.377 
66 1.4177	1.4103	1.4031	1.3959	1.3887	1.3814 
67 1.4224	1.415	1.4077	1.4004	1.3932	1.3857 
68 1.4271	1.4196	1.4122	1.4048	1.3976	1.39 
69 1.4317	1.4241	1.4166	1.4091	1.4019	1.3942 
70 1.4362	1.4285	1.421	1.4134	1.4061	1.3983 
71 1.4406	1.4328	1.4252	1.4176	1.4102	1.4023 
72 1.4449	1.4371	1.4294	1.4218	1.4142	1.4063 
73 1.4491	1.4413	1.4335	1.4258	1.4182	1.4103 
74 1.4532	1.4454	1.4376	1.4298	1.4221	1.4142 
75 1.4573	1.4494	1.4415	1.4337	1.4259	1.418 
76 1.4613	1.4533	1.4454	1.4375	1.4296	1.4217 
77 1.4652	1.4572	1.4492	1.4413	1.4333	1.4253 
78 1.469	1.461	1.4529	1.445	1.4369	1.4288 
79 1.4727	1.4647	1.4565	1.4486	1.4404	1.4323 
80 1.4764	1.4683	1.4601	1.4521	1.4439	1.4357 
81 1.48	1.4718	1.4636	1.4555	1.4473	1.4391 
82 1.4835	1.4753	1.467	1.4589	1.4507	1.4424 
83 1.4869	1.4787	1.4704	1.4622	1.454	1.4456 
84 1.4903	1.482	1.4737	1.4655	1.4572	1.4487 
85 1.4936	1.4852	1.4769	1.4686	1.4603	1.4518 
86 1.4968	1.4883	1.4799	1.4716	1.4633	1.4548 
87 1.4999	1.4913	1.4829	1.4745	1.4662	1.4577 
88 1.5029	1.4942	1.4858	1.4773	1.469	1.4605 
89 1.5058	1.497	1.4885	1.48	1.4716	1.4631 
90 1.5085	1.4997	1.4911	1.4826	1.4741	1.4656 
91 1.5111	1.5023	1.4936	1.485	1.4766	1.4681 
92 1.5136	1.5048	1.496	1.4873	1.4789	1.4704 
93 1.5156	1.5068	1.4979	1.4892	1.4807	1.4722 
94 1.5177	1.5088	1.4999	1.4912	1.4826	1.4741 
95 1.5198	1.5109	1.5019	1.4932	1.4846	1.4761 
96 1.522	1.513	1.504	1.4952	1.4867	1.4781 
97 1.5244	1.5152	1.5062	1.4974	1.4889	1.4802 
98 1.5278	1.5187	1.5096	1.5008	1.4922	1.4835 
99 1.5327	1.5235	1.5144	1.5056	1.4969	1.4881 
100 1.5402	1.531	1.5217	1.5129	1.504	1.4952


----------

